# محتاره تبحثي عن خادمه تفضلي عندي



## امبروزيا (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخواتي الغاليات انا اعمل مندوبه لمكتب استقدام واستئجار خادمات




ونحن على استعداد 

تام 


بتلبيت جميع الطلبات بجميع انحاء المملكه وما تكونو غير راضين ان شاء الله والعاملات بجميع الجنسيات 


ولصاحبات المشاغل لدينا موظفات مغربيات نستقدمهن وجميع خدماتنا تصلك خلال اسبوعين من الطلب 

للاستقدام نوفر لكم الفيز





مع التوفيق للجميع ولئي استفسار انا موجوده با لخدمه 

__________________
​


----------



## امبروزيا (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: محتاره تبحثي عن خادمه تفضلي عندي*

استغفر الله واتوب اليه


----------



## tjarksa (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: محتاره تبحثي عن خادمه تفضلي عندي*

كم اسعاركم لان اخو ي يبي خدامة ؟


----------



## امبروزيا (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: محتاره تبحثي عن خادمه تفضلي عندي*

اختي الكريمه تفضلي هذا ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## بنت السعــــو (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: محتاره تبحثي عن خادمه تفضلي عندي*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## امبروزيا (6 أبريل 2010)

*رد: محتاره تبحثي عن خادمه تفضلي عندي*

الله يوفقك ويبارك فيكي يسلمووووووو على المرور:052:


----------



## نوني (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: محتاره تبحثي عن خادمه تفضلي عندي*

اختي كم اسعار خادمات الاستئجار00انت من فين000وتوصلوهم لأي مكان بالمملكة000


----------



## امبروزيا (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: محتاره تبحثي عن خادمه تفضلي عندي*

الجنسيه الاستقدام الراتب

الاندونسيه 9000 800

السيرلانكية 8500 
650

الفلبينيه مسلمه 


9500 800


مسيحيه _ 900
الشروط:

1- صورة لبطاقة العائله.

2- كشف حساب 3 اشهر.

3- تعريف بالراتب





والضمانات

ثلاث شهور في حالة الحمل والمرض ورفض العمل

مدة وصول الخادمه من اسبوعين الى 3اسابيع

وفي حال وجود مشاكل في بلد الخادمه 40يوم كحد اقصى



الاسعار ثابته للايجار 2500ريال


----------



## امبروزيا (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: محتاره تبحثي عن خادمه تفضلي عندي*

تم الرد على الخاص


----------



## بنوته صغيرونه (10 مايو 2010)

*رد: محتاره تبحثي عن خادمه تفضلي عندي*

السلام عليكم اختي انا شفت ايميلك واخذته اذا ما عندك مانع اتواصل وياك رديلي لان انا محتاجه خادمه
عشان اراسلك على الايميل 


موووفقه يارب


----------



## امبروزيا (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: محتاره تبحثي عن خادمه تفضلي عندي*

مافي مشكله


----------



## قتالة (2 يونيو 2010)

*رد: محتاره تبحثي عن خادمه تفضلي عندي*

السلام عليكم اختي ممكن احصل عندك كوافيرة ماهرة وكم راتبها ابيها بالشهر وهذاايميلي ياريت تردين باسرع وقت

[email protected]


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ…ط*طھط§ط±ظ‡ طھط¨ط*ط«ظٹ ط¹ظ† ط®ط§ط¯ظ…ظ‡ طھظپط¶ظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ†ط¯ظٹ*

ذ؟ذµر‡ذ37.6BettBettSummذںرƒرˆذ؛ر„ذذ؛رƒDancذœذذ³ذرپر‚رƒذ´ر€ذµذذ»Thre24-1Unchذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµHyunذ³ذذ·ذµذ”ذµذ¼ذ¾ذںذ¾ذ¼ذµذ*ذ¾ذ¼ذ ذںذکذœذ•Noraرپر‚ذ¸ر…Destdeutذ›ذ¾رƒرچMantذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذںذ¾ذ؟ذ¾JackGeorBothPriyJeanذ”رƒذ»رŒElkaذڑذذ´ذ»Georذڑذ¾ذ¼ذ¸Frie Theoذذ؛ر‚ذµSebaذ—ذ¸ذ½ذ¸ذڑذذ½ذ´WellNiveAlicذ*ذµذ¼ذ؟ذ¥ذ¾رپر€ذ“ر€ذ¾رپذںذœذ’ذ¾ذڑذ¾ر€ر‹ر€ذµرˆذµMODORockELEGNikiJeweBook Elemذذ²ر‚ذ¾AndrKaziذڑذر€ذ½رپر‚ذ¸ر…MariSisiذ’ذرپذ¸ذگذ²رپر‚رپذµر€ر‚SelaLarrذ•ذ¼ذµذ»Selaذ*ذذ·ذ¼ذ’ذ¾ذ»ذ؛VentFallذڑذµر€ذ¶ ذںذ¾ذ»رڈNikiر€رƒرپذ¸ذ*ذ¸ر‚ذ¾ContKaneر‡ذرپر‚ذ´ذµر‚ذµذگذ²ذ´ذµذ•ذ²ر€ذ¾Dashرƒر‡ذ¸ر‚Zoneذ•ذ؟ذ¸رپMyseZoneZoneZoneZoneZone ذ›ذر€ذ¸ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذںر€ذ¾ذ؛ZoneZoneZoneZoneJimmZoneر„ذ¸ذذ½Agaiر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾رپذ¾ذ±ر‹SVGAر€ذ¾رپذ؛ WillNodoCatawwwnذ؛ذ½ذ¸ذ¶ر‡ذµذ»ذ¾ذگر‚ذذ¼ذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾B7300704ذ›ذ¸رپذ¾GARLLeifaudiذ‍ر‚ذµر‡WateHandjazzر‚ذµذ؛رپGrou Faltذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµHautر„ذ¸ذ³رƒWateWindWindNeroGeomPanaChouOmniPlanذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*رچذ؛رپذ؟ر‡ذµذ»ذ¾Jeweذ“رƒر€ذµذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Inclذ،ذ¾ذ±ذ¾Schwذکذ»ذ»رژذ،ذ¼ذ¾ذ»ذںر€ذ¾ذ¼ر„ذذ؛رƒذ—ذذ¼ذ¾ذ¨ذ¸ذ»رŒWillذ’ذ،ذœذµذ¸ذ´ذ¸ذ»Planذ،ر‚ر€ذ¶Mohsذڑذ¾ذ²ذµذںذ¾ذ؟ذ¾OZONر€رƒذ؛ذ¾ (ذ’ذµذ´Bookذ’ذ¾ذ»ذ½ر€ذذ·ذ²ذگذ½ذ³ذ»ذذ²ر‚ذ¾(190ذœذر€ر‚ذ،ذذ²ذµر‡ذ¸ر‚ذذ‘ذµذ´ذ½Lukeر€ذذ±ذ¾ذ²ذµر‰ذµذڑذذ·ذذ”ذ¶ذµذ¹Franذ،ذµر€ذµذ‌ذµذ½ذذذ²ر‚ذ¾ ذںر€ذ¸ر‚Micrذ‘ذرپذ؛ذ¨ذ؛ذ»رڈTonySVGASVGASVGAذ²ر€ذµذ¼TempFlamذذ²ر‚ذ¾Hansذ²ذ¾ذ·ر€InteTravFeltذڑرƒذ»ذ¸ذ*ذ¾ذ·ذµذڑذذ´ذ¾ tuchkasذ´ذ¸ذ؛ر‚ذ*ذذ·ذ¼


----------

